# Psychologist/Psychiatrist in NYC



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

I am just curious if anyone could recommend a psychiatrist or psychologist in New York City. I've been to a couple now and none of them really know what IBS is and what not, and I hate trying to explain it, because it gets so redundant. I checked out Mind-Body Digestive Center, they are kind of pricey and i'm wondering if anyone knows any other places. Thanks.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

The mind body center does know IBS.Dr bolen I believe practices in Long Island I think"Barbara Bradley Bolen, Ph.D.Clinical Psychologist17 Conklin St., 2nd FloorFarmingdale, NY 11735 E-mail: [email protected]: (516) 454-6921You might try emailing her and asking if she comes into the city or how far away she might be or if she knows someone closer to you, she could recommend.http://drbarbarabolen.com/practice_particulars.htm


----------

